# Jigging rod actions



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Pros/con of fast action jigging rods vs slower action rods. My rods are Dragon Fly 6' 200g and 400g. They are fast action rods. I use 30lb braid with 6' of 50 to 100lb mono leader on the 200g rod and 80lb braid on the 400 with 6' of 100 to 200lb mono leader.

Most of the newer style high end jigging rods seem to be slower actions bending deep into the rod, please discuss advantages/disavantages of both set ups. Am I missing the boat, so to speak?


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Bird said:


> bending deep into the rod


Takes stress off of the angler while still giving you lifting power. First time you fish a rod like this you will feel like its going to spring out of your hands during the fight. By the time you get the fish to the boat you will realize the advantages. A lot of foks refer to it as parabolic.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I guess I need to try one to see if I like them. Sounds like a good enough reason to buy some more tackle.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

The hoppers arent too expensive and have that type of action. The 5'8" 500gram is a good AJ, grouper, tuna weight. Ive heard the 270g is nice for snapper and all around fishing but Ive never used it.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Check out this Hopper rod in action on an AJ!


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

500g hopper with 21lbs on it. Just guessing it would max out about 25lbs. You can see the bend all the way down through the grip.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Toledo said:


> 500g hopper with 21lbs on it. Just guessing it would max out about 25lbs. You can see the bend all the way down through the grip.


You are right! 500g with Avet LX! I like hopper rods!


----------



## jerrybarnes13 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Slow or fast*



Toledo said:


> 500g hopper with 21lbs on it. Just guessing it would max out about 25lbs. You can see the bend all the way down through the grip.


 Is that rod a slow or fast action


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

jerrybarnes13 said:


> Is that rod a slow or fast action


 slow


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

jerrybarnes13 said:


> Is that rod a slow or fast action


Heres a faster action casting rod lifting the same weight. Notice that the majority of the bend is towards the tip. The fast action and longer length of casting rods adds pressure on the angler. The rod is a 7' Batson Raindshadow built by barbar tackle.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Men..Casey where did you learned all that !!!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Question*

Maybe a dumb question. I am looking at the pictures of rods dead lifting a 21 pound water jug. What happens when you are testing lifting power by lifting increasingly heavier weights, and you exceed the rod's capability? Or, do you know the rod's rating in advance and you are only demonstrating it?


----------

